# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شرایط غیر حضوری خوندن در مدرسه برگسال ؟؟؟؟

## _Mammad_

سلاام
من میخوام پیش رو غیر حضوری بخونم به هزار و یک دلیل حالا خواستین میگم 
ولی مدرسه خودمون ک قبول نمیکنه کلا واسه مدیر فقط قوانین معنی میده،قوانین اجرا شه دانش آموز حالا هر کار میخواد بکنه
بعد تو این منطقه خراب شده ای ک من هستم ن غیر انتفاعی هست ن بزرگسال مجبورم اگه بخوام برم یه شهر دیگه 
ک تنها جایی ک میتونم برم ک فامیلا هستن اردکان یزده 
چون این نزدیکیا کسی رو ندارم مثلا وقت امتحانات برم اونجا بخونم ...
چندتا سوال داشتم
من یه تو شهر کوچیک دور و برای نائین اصفهانم ک منطقه 3 حساب میشه برم اردکان منطقه یک میشم؟؟
و مدرسه بزرگسال از اینجا زنگ بزنم بگم میخوام غیر حضوری بخونم اجازه میدن؟مسخره بازی درنمیارن ک قوانین نمیدونم چیه و اینا؟؟
چون پدر و مادرم میگن قبلا میشد ولی الان نمیشه ولی دیدم بچه های سایت رفتن بزرگسال
یا مشکل خاصی پیش نمیاد؟؟ ک اجازه ندن؟؟

----------


## _Mammad_

:Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------

